# Potty Training Help with my new 1 yo Rescue



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

We have had Molly for 10 days. She was adopted from another owner who couldn't keep her any more due to the owners serious health issues. We are thrilled to have Molly, but these first 10 days have been a handful. I could really use some help and advice.

Molly is 11+ months. She lived with 2 older dogs, but is now an only dog.

My #1 problem is that she has had a number of accidents in the house and NEVER ever lets me know she needs to go out. The prior owner said she would whine to go out, but she sure doesn't for me. I do my best to take her out every couple of hours, but when she goes out she is easily distracted by any toys SO we have had problems where she has been out recently but didn't go pee since she had other things on her mind.

HOW do I teach an 11 month old to TELL me she needs to pee?

She is having separation anxiety issues. She won't even let me go to the bathroom without getting upset, so she sure isn't going to ASK to go outside and take the risk that I might let her out and not come along. We have nicknamed her Shadow since she isn't willing to be more than 3 feet from me.

SO, where do I start. I don't want to stress her out, she is already stressed enough. But I want her to ask to go outside to go pee. What do I do? How do I train her to go to the door when she has to pee?


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I suggest you remove the toys in the yard first of all. She's in a new environment so easily distracted enough. 

Are you going outside with her? If you are with her, she'll have less seperation problems, plus you'll know whether or not she actually peed. If she doesn't pee, go inside and try again an hour or half an hour later. Are you walking her? You might want to take her out more often until you work out a regular schedule. 

A lot of dogs have very subtle cues. We rescued Ben four months ago. There were a couple of accidents at first because we didn't realize that his 'cue' was to simply walk into the room where we were and look at us intently. He only barks or whines if he's ill and needs to go out AT ONCE. I put a bell on the door for him to ring, and he got the concept immediately, but evidently didn't like the sound so after four days he stopped ringing it, but that works for some people. Every time you go out the door, ring the bell so she associates the sound with going out. We also learned Ben's usual schedule and he learned ours. We walk him late morning and late evening and he also needs to go out late afternoon. So now, anytime he comes and looks at us in the afternoon we take him out immediately. He sometimes wants to go out just to sniff the air, but I'd rather have that than to have an accident in the house. 

Another point, clean up the urine with a product that will totally remove the smell so hse doesn't go back to the same place over and over.


----------



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Thanks Ginny*

Thanks Ginny,
I guess I need a solution for the balls. Molly is a busy, busy girl, so we go in the backyard at least 4 times a day to throw balls for her. The toys I refer to are her balls. Even if we have them all picked up she will search the whole yard JUST IN CASE there is one hiding back there. Then she will go to the table where the balls are kept when they are put away, and stare at the container longingly in the hopes (I guess) that if she pleads that a ball will jump out and play with her.

Somebody on the rescue sub-forum suggested having her do her business in the front yard so it is a separate space than the play space, but Molly won't do her business while on a leash so that wouldn't work. (One more thing to teach her)

I will watch for subtle clues as you suggest, and buy a bell. Hopefully with more familiarity she and I will figure it all out.


----------

